# Info needed on this bottle please



## Rix (Feb 19, 2004)

I found this bottle.  It is around 7" tall. 2 seams run up the sides to the bottom of the blob top. The glass is unusually thick and some air bubbles can be seen.  Written, in glass lettering, vertically on the bottle are 3 sentences....1. F Chitty   2. Soda Water Maker  3. Chichester.  On the very bottom are the initials JWH(or K), and the W looks like a crown.  Also is the date 1746.  I have searched everywhere and still   cannot find out anything about this bottle.  Thanks for any help.







 Picture reduced in size and yes it was psychedelic to start with  - Admin


----------



## Rix (Feb 20, 2004)

*Apology for pic in last post*

Not sure why it came out that way...weird. Anyway...I hope the description is enough...thanks again.


----------



## David E Dearden (Feb 20, 2004)

JK 1828 to 1857  John Kilner  Castleford England  
 JK & Co  1842 to 1844  John Kilner Castleford, England
 JK&S                      1844 to 1857 John Kilner & Sons Wakefield Yorks England
 JKW                       1844 to 1847 John Kilner & Sons Wakefield Yorks England 
 J K
  T                           1847 to 1920 John Kilner & sons Wakefield Yorks England[]

  I would assume the other items you mention would be the makers of the soda inside,Above would be the bottle maker thru the years.And JKW above should be JK with the W under.

 Julian H Toulouse Bottles and their makers.


----------



## Rix (Feb 20, 2004)

Thank you very much!


----------

